# Pictures From Donington Today - March 5th



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2006)

I popped over today to see how the trackday was going. I took my camera and thought you might like to see the pictures. 
Click Here


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2006)

A few samples


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I might be biased........



















..... but I kinda like these ones :chuckle:
:squintdan


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2006)

:chuckle: Strange that! The car was looking and sounding well I might add


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Thats just an amazing picture  yeah not a Skyline but still, looks just great!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2006)

That thing was flaming quite a bit. There's always one eh:flame:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I spoke to Nigel (he of the big front flames) and he was having a nightmare of a day as one of his hoses kept coming off so he only managed a few laps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2006)

How was the 350Z doing? It certainly seemed to be rapid enough. Shame it's leaving the drifting scene, but I suppose driftings loss is TA's gain.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Check my feet out:chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like a blast, wish I could have been there. Great pics btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2006)

Ta. It was my first outing with some new camera gear, so I was only really getting to know it a little better. I think it's the start of a beautiful relationship:chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Couple of mine there. Nice job.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like a great day out, you car looks particularly clean Mr Fuggles 

No issues with noise then guys?


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

OMG that Evo it nuts!!! Was that the exhaust or dump outlet puttin out those purty flames?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks Stu. Yeah lots of rain will do that :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

VSPEC-33 said:


> OMG that Evo it nuts!!! Was that the exhaust or dump outlet puttin out those purty flames?


The exhaust:chuckle:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Great looking pics!

John, I love those cannards. Are they legal?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Howsie said:


> Great looking pics!
> 
> John, I love those cannards. Are they legal?


More legal then his brakes at the end of the day !!!!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

davewilkins said:


> Check my feet out:chuckle:


Someone looks like they are getting the full pit lane service there:chuckle: :chuckle: :flame:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

GavGTR said:


> Someone looks like they are getting the full pit lane service there:chuckle: :chuckle: :flame:


PMSL.

"Looking for business?"




Howsie said:


> Are they legal?


No.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

moleman said:


> No.


I thought not - something to do with cutting up pedistrians...


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

some of my pics

thought i would put this first as we didnt see it that often.
more tea vicor








































yet more work to sort out :chuckle: :squintdan 
























































































:squintdan :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one Shane 

I've stuck some of mine up in the members section thread.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

a few of mine when we had it running.:squintdan :squintdan


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry to divert the thread, but I have been assured that canards are perfectly legal as long as they do not extend outside the widest part of the car, ie if the width of the arches is wider than the blades, then you're fine. 
I hope


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

stuartstaples said:


> Sorry to divert the thread, but I have been assured that canards are perfectly legal as long as they do not extend outside the widest part of the car, ie if the width of the arches is wider than the blades, then you're fine.
> I hope


Can I ask, assured by who Stuart?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Some great pictures there.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Did the LM go Off-Roading???

Great Pics!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

nice pictures shane,looks like were going out for a few laps after a spot of TEA:thumbsup: NISMOMAN


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

nismoman said:


> nice pictures shane,looks like were going out for a few laps after a spot of TEA:thumbsup: NISMOMAN


pmsl:clap: 
need to get you one of those travel mugs you plug into the lighter to keep tea warm. 
so we can get you out there more often atleast it wont get cold then :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

psd1 said:


> Did the LM go Off-Roading???


I believe a car went off in front of John and threw up half of Derbyshire all over his front end.


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

So what time did you GTR boys get?

Did any of you beat the lap times set by 300bhp BMW's?

Donington Park - 1.957 Miles // 3.149 km

A Mark Grady BMW M3 E36 31/07/05 1.18.97 89.21mph 
B Giovanni Di Gennaro BMW M3 E30 30/08/04 1.21.12 86.85mph 
C James Perrott BMW 325i E30 07/05/06 1.23.57 84.31mph 
D Paul Maloney BMW 325i E30 31/07/05 1.25.97 81.96mph


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

dont know about the times as i personnaly dont bother timing myself but beleave me there was a mr middelhurst there that i,m sure those time would not have been a problem to beet:thumbsup: NISMOMAN


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Sick fenders on the blue R34


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice pics, looks like a great day !

How was your R32 Bajie?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Not sure the canards are legal for the road. They may be okay as far as how far they stick out but they would probably fail the radius test. Being CF they'd be great at slicing the legs of pedestrains :chuckle:

BTW - Great pictures


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

ollam69 said:


> So what time did you GTR boys get?
> 
> Did any of you beat the lap times set by 300bhp BMW's?
> 
> ...


would say same as shaun with regards to timing as we all were benefitting from expert tuition andy middlehurst maybe one day :chuckle: :chuckle: 

andy did a near flatout lap at end of day in my 32 with me in showing me what the car could do and O MY GOD that was fast and never out of control, he said he could get more.  
he did tell me his time in his 32 when he was racing and it is quicker then all them. :bowdown1:


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

So what were the times come on spit em out!!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

First time at donington for me, I timed my 3rd or 4th session before my time out with andy middlehurst best time was 1.23 something, amazing what difference andy made after.

Neil


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> Not sure the canards are legal for the road. They may be okay as far as how far they stick out but they would probably fail the radius test. Being CF they'd be great at slicing the legs of pedestrains :chuckle:
> 
> BTW - Great pictures


Obvious what you bought in Japan John! 

I knew I should have bunked off work.:bawling:


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

ollam69 said:


> So what were the times come on spit em out!!


datalogger wasnt working, so no times


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

ollam69 said:


> So what were the times come on spit em out!!


Since it was a triple-club trackday with 'rules', and we were told not overtake on the corners, and not to time ourselves, (not to mention the wet/muddy, or partially-wet track), etc., I totally dismissed the idea of even bothering. Despite that, it was obvious that towards the end of the day people were going faster and faster and the rules were getting bent further and further; it would not have been surprising if some quite repectable times had been logged as the track dried out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

ollam69 said:


> So what were the times come on spit em out!!


As Thrust has said, we were told in the drivers briefing NOT to time laps, i fyou were caught doing this then you were kicked off.

I think all of us were more interested in enjoying ourselves rather then pushing cars to the edge....unless your name is Andy Middlehurst :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2006)

I noticed a few people with in car camera setups. Rough times can be worked out from those. But, if you've met someone mid lap then it's only right that you'd slow down and be cautious to avoid contact, so trackday times aren't really a true disply of a car/drivers abilities unless you had a totally clear track for a whole lap.
If I have 2 pictures of a car in the same spot on consecutive laps, I can also work it out from the exif data contained in the image.


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

I believe a car went off in front of John and threw up half of Derbyshire all over his front end.

Well put Iain. First thing said to me when came in was ' see you've been off then' when it was down to a certain Stagea who I was following on the second siting lap putting a wheel in the sh*te. Oh well, these things happen.:chairshot


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Hi NickM

R32 behaved impeccably.
I have a vibration when accelerating beyond 5000rpm which, believe it or not, I did quite a bit. Most probably the prop shaft. 
There was also what I thought was my battery light flicking a few times. Dan from Abbey had a look [decent chap] but obviously there were customer cars there which would be more of a priority but it was nice for him to give me some peace of mind.
Have the car booked in with RK for oil/fluid changes and he'll check the prop for me. Light will be checked over when he gets the car. May be AFMs or something.

Now, on track the car was fantastic. Acceleration, grip feelgood factor. The car was built for this foolishness. I'll be doing a lot more.
I went out in a few cars, Alan [my pit buddie], Hodgie and Moleman. Was grinning like a Cheshire cat mate.

Few pics attached. Believe it or not, it really is me driving and Miss Daisy is nowhere in sight!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2006)

Just out of interest, were those pictures the one's the organiser was selling on the day?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Yes, they were taken by xtremephotography.
Haven't had a chance to upload pictures from my camera.
You have a couple of mine on your site but I haven't had time to go through all tha pages you took.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

well get the few pictures that i took later uploaded


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Don,t know how Moleman managed to get his vid to play in the thread but here,s mine of me following Robbie for a couple of laps, BBQ time :wavey: 

Best regards Alan

Moleman let me know how you did it  

*Me following Robbie for a couple of laps*


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Nice bit of driving there Alan.  

Looking for the vid from the TA final to put up, just out of interest...


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Peter said:


> Nice bit of driving there Alan.
> 
> Looking for the vid from the TA final to put up, just out of interest...


Finally getting to grips with that circuit :thumbsup: 

Silverstone is a different matter though :nervous: :nervous: 

Shame you could not make it mate.

Load up your vid Peter :clap: 

Take care and best regards Alan


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Loved that video, Alan! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Thrust said:


> Loved that video, Alan! :thumbsup:


Cheers mate, :thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Alan said:


> Moleman let me know how you did it



Nice vid Alan.

All explained here mate - post #6
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/66809-youtube-test.html


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent.

Thank you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Alan said:


> Load up your vid Peter :clap:


Still pig sick about this but here you go...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Peter, what are you pig sick about? That was a nice smooth bit of driving!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks but it's a crap lap, missed a change just at the start, a few bad lines, lacking in committment in places and because of another missed change at the end, I ended up coasting across the transponder line (was the second line, not the first). Reckon there was a good couple of seconds at least to be had. Still, I'd never done the circuit before and had a total of 3 hots laps in practise because of the noise fiasco... Spilt milk eh.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Alan said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Thank you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


1:29 lap time


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Nice and smooth Peter,


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bajie said:


> Hi NickM
> 
> R32 behaved impeccably.
> I have a vibration when accelerating beyond 5000rpm which, believe it or not, I did quite a bit. Most probably the prop shaft.
> ...



Nice one, days like that make it all worthwhile :thumbsup: 

If you have a bigger pic of the Dunlop one Email it over, I need a new wall paper


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Peter said:


> Thanks but it's a crap lap, missed a change just at the start, a few bad lines, lacking in committment in places and because of another missed change at the end, I ended up coasting across the transponder line (was the second line, not the first). Reckon there was a good couple of seconds at least to be had. Still, I'd never done the circuit before and had a total of 3 hots laps in practise because of the noise fiasco... Spilt milk eh.


But you should be well pleased with the way that car handles though Peter. Looks like it's been very well set up.:thumbsup:


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Peter said:


> Thanks but it's a crap lap, missed a change just at the start, a few bad lines, lacking in committment in places and because of another missed change at the end, I ended up coasting across the transponder line (was the second line, not the first). Reckon there was a good couple of seconds at least to be had. Still, I'd never done the circuit before and had a total of 3 hots laps in practise because of the noise fiasco... Spilt milk eh.



Nice vid, looks like your car has some decent power and handling/braking..
Very smooth driving without getting out of shape..
Pity about those few faults, would have been a ripper time!!!
By the way, what sort of power output??


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Ta mate, around 600 last time she was measured...


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Peter said:


> Ta mate, around 600 last time she was measured...


Sounds like it has similar specs to mine, I have some incar footage, but don't want to whore this thread, might start another one....

Back on topic, I like the layout of this track (Donnington), lots of linking corners and elavation changes, looks like to be quite technical....


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

My "little moment" with Suzy.

lol






That's Robbie 733 that nearly gathers me up.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Iain, have you ever completed a journey without ending up sideways or upside down???



mook


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hehehe....awesome Moley :chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL ! Quality clip Moley  

If you want to kill her do it properly next time ! There's always the 'ring I suppose


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent! Thank good ness it ended without incident


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Iain, have you ever completed a journey without ending up sideways or upside down???


Loads, but I don't like to talk about them.


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Nice one, but bloody close!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Nice little spin :bowdown1:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Wooof! 

Brilliant... and I love the laughter afterwards.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Blimey that was a bit close


----------



## StevieDee (Mar 6, 2007)

*5am start well worth it.*

Huge thank u to my man neilO and the man like harry for letting me ride side saddle throughout a superb days racing at donigton..V nice to meet the GT-roc crew and the wizards behind abbey motors.(lil wink to alan`s best m8s daughter ash too).do playboy helmets come in boys colours?:bowdown1: Nice to see these videos of a great days nuttyness ! get me a bigger bob harness next time please neil,one that hugs my hazel nuts&thighs more! huba huba ! l0l @ johns left over break pads hehee


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

The funnest part of that is the fact that you thought you'd get round that bend with that line Moley!:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Spot on Andy. I knew it wasn't right and I was going to quick. Turned in, because if I didn't I'd have been on the grass, back went light, hit the anchors and just about kept it on the road.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

And thank heavens for my 'Fighter Pilot' lightning reactions .......:chuckle:


----------

